# Dynamic DNS for a large number of clients



## aragats (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi folks,
Would you please recommend a good DNS software suitable to setup a Dynamic DNS server for a large number of clients (like 2000-3000)?
Currently I'm using dns/maradns for personal purposes, but I'm doubting it's a good choice for a commercial project.

Thanks for advises!


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 1, 2018)

I like ISC's bind and DHCP together dns/bind913 and net/isc-dhcp44-server seem to be the latest.  You can set up redundant servers.  It integrates easily with ISC's DHCP.

While not quite at your scale, I have 2-3000 records total (probably around 300-400 dynamic).  My WiFi clients run 5 minute leases, phones 1hr, 5 sites updating locally and remotely (zone transfers) for a couple hundred zones.


----------



## aragats (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks, leebrown66 ! My question is probably confusing since I'm using the term "Dynamic DNS" in the meaning of keeping records for many clients with IP addresses assigned by their ISPs or whatever facilities unrelated to my server. In other words, those client devices run agents which update the DDNS every time when their public IP address is changed.


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 1, 2018)

Ah, you mean like DynDNS service used to operate waaay back in the day (maybe still does?).  You stuck a client on your home 'server' and it could update their DNS server periodically.  OK, sorry can't help with that one


----------



## aragats (Sep 1, 2018)

Actually any DNS can play such a role, the problem is a good API to update the records easily.


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 1, 2018)

Well is seems my favourite comes bundled with nsupdate(1) which you can use to update the server.  It conforms to an RFC with encryption/authentication, so should work against any compliant server.


----------

